# Schleifen brushes



## Paraneuros (13. Oktober 2005)

genau,
das selbe wahrscheinlich zum 1000mal.aber ich suche genau solche STRICHE,SCHLEIFEN oder wie man das sonst solche brushes nennen möchte.Zwar genau die http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B000BH77P8.03.LZZZZZZZ.jpg ...

danke


----------



## AKrebs70 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hast Du dich hier auch schon mal durchgewühlt?

http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/applications/psbrushes/?type=browse&offset=0

Axel


----------



## Paraneuros (14. Oktober 2005)

ok danke.hatte hier in der suche schon eine sammlung an links gefunden aber irgendwie war da nix dabei


----------



## oscarr (14. Oktober 2005)

Also auf dem Bild sind ja nen paar mehr brushes verwendet worden (wenn es nicht selbstgezeichnet ist).

Du kannst aber mal nach *Grunge*brushes suchen. Meinstens wollen die Leute die haben


----------

